# e-Voke Inhaler, first MHRA regulated e-cigarette in UK to be available on NHS



## Alex (23/8/16)

*Voke Inhaler Technology*


*‘Voke 0.45mg Inhaler is authorised by the UK Regulatory Agency (MHRA) to relieve and/or prevent craving and nicotine withdrawal symptoms and as a safer alternative to smoking for smokers and those around them.’*
Click play on the video below to view more


The product's public assessment report (PAR) can be found here.

Voke 0.45mg Inhaler is a licensed medicinal product that will be available on General Sale List (GSL) in the UK. The Voke 0.45mg Inhaler delivers a nicotine formulation via a breath operated valve in a cigarette sized medical device. It has gone through rigorous safety testing to achieve its regulatory status. Since the product replaces nicotine from smoking, it can help relieve nicotine withdrawal symptoms such as irritability, low mood, anxiety, restlessness and cravings when used in place of cigarettes.

The Voke 0.45mg Inhaler is currently being prepared for commercialisation by Nicovations Ltd, who are now engaged in ensuring that automated manufacturing capacity will be in place, as well as the marketing plans to bring this advance in nicotine technology to smokers.

The technology works with a pressurised formulation delivered by a breath-operated valve, delivering pharmaceutical nicotine, resulting in the rapid appearance of nicotine in arterial blood after oral inhalation consistent with pulmonary absorption. It uses pressure instead of electrical energy to generate a vapour for inhalation. Inside the Voke 0.45mg Inhaler stick are a range of micro-engineered components which work together to closely resemble the smoking experience. When you use Voke®, nicotine is released and passes into your body, just like a cigarette but without the harmful chemicals in the smoke. You can use Voke® as you would a cigarette and inhale as much as desired*. (*Dosage: Adults aged over 18 years: as needed; up to a maximum of 2 full packs per day. )

*‘Voke® contains no electronics, heat or combustion and will rival e-cigarettes and nicotine-replacement therapies when launched.’*
Unlike traditional e-cigarettes, Voke® does not require elevation in temperature to heat a nicotine formulation to vapour. Voke® works on a pressurised system that atomises a nicotine formulation into fine droplets, capable of lung absorption. It comes in a refill pack containing one stick. Each stick provides a dose of approximately 0.43mg, and is able to be refilled 20 times. For more information, please see Product Information Leaflet and Summary of Product Characteristics here.

_

_

*‘When you use Voke®, nicotine is released and passes into your body, just like a cigarette but without the harmful chemicals in the smoke. You can use Voke® as you would a cigarette and inhale as much as desired*.’*
(*Dosage: Adults aged over 18 years: as needed; up to a maximum of 2 full packs per day. )

Voke® is a nicotine inhalation device that is used in a similar way to smoking and substitutes the nicotine that you normally get from cigarettes. It comes in a refill pack format.

source:

*‘Voke® contains one cigarette-like inhaler stick and one pressurised aluminium aerosol canister (enclosed within the pack) containing 20 charges.’*
Each charge contains 0.45mg nicotine equivalent to a delivered dose of 0.43mg nicotine, except for the first charge, which delivers less than 0.43 mg (range 0.02 – 0.38 mg) due to the stick design.

Voke® will be supplied in 1, 2x1 or 5x1 pack sizes. For more information on the steps to operate, and a visual representation on how the product works, please click on the illustration video below:







source: http://www.kindconsumer.com/products/voke-inhaler-technology/infographic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/8/16)

PS, I'm just the messenger, don't shoot me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (23/8/16)




----------



## Caveman (23/8/16)

So... no clouds?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/8/16)

Caveman said:


> So... no clouds?



No one cares about clouds, it's all about the nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (23/8/16)

Alex said:


> No one cares about clouds, it's all about the nicotine.


Lies... everyone cares about the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Caveman (23/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 9


----------



## RichJB (23/8/16)

I can confidently predict that the UK won't win any medals when competitive vaping debuts at the next Olympics.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (23/8/16)

lolz

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/8/16)

Invisible Vapour?

So like, tasteless food 
"Now you can get your nutrition, without the taste."

That will sell.

They must of not consulted with an actual smoker.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/16)

I dunno man, if it doesn't properly simulate smoking, ie. throat hit and clouds, I don't give it much chance of success as a quitting option.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (23/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I dunno man, if it doesn't properly simulate smoking, ie. throat hit and clouds, I don't give it much chance of success.



Exactly,
This is why patches had such a dismal success rate.


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Invisible Vapour?
> 
> So like, tasteless food
> "Now you can get your nutrition, without the taste."
> ...



Like non-alcoholic beer...


----------



## rogue zombie (23/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Like non-alcoholic beer...



I've heard of this blasphemy. 

*spits on the ground*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Caveman (23/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Like non-alcoholic beer...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Warlock (23/8/16)

I’m working on the premise that Nicotine is not addictive. So here we have a device designed by non-smokers (assumption) to help smokers quit smoking and didn’t bother asking us about it. Come on man, we need vapour and taste and satisfaction and variety. This thing is going to land up in the bottom draw with the patches and the gums. Sad thing is it’s not going to stop anyone from smoking and sadder still the manufacturer is going to make millions out of the misery of smokers.

Vape Free or Die!


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/16)

And here's another thing trying to demonise vaping - that chart comparing the 2 with those vague assertions:
_potential toxins
unknown risk benefit profile
potential fire hazard_
Awesome ￼￼￼￼

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/8/16)

give the brits a break..they trying to increase gdp after brexit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/8/16)

ja ne....this is gonna be a disaster... no clouds + no flavour due to no heat = losses for manufacturer + politican who backed this now unemployed × vapers revolt ^1 000 000

remember to use BODMAS when solving for unknown...


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/16)

This is some of the funniest stuff I've seen in ages! Thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## Oupa (23/8/16)

This is very conflicting to me though, after the UK came out basically endorsing e-cigs and vaping with public statements about how it is at least 95% less damaging compared to smoking tobacco. This has big pharma money written all over it!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (24/8/16)

Well, I don't think it is all bad, could come in handy for the odd stealth vape.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (24/8/16)

yoooooh! Good luck to the marketing department


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/8/16)

See how they use a celophane wrap... then you have to pull the bottom tab... its like they used all the big tobacco research on how to turn smoking into a ritual and put it into this device. All bad things ignored it's actually a cool idea, if you could flavour it... stealth vape for the movies


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/8/16)

Where is the airflow control???????


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

Oupa said:


> This has big pharma money written all over it!



Big tobacco. From BAT's website:



> We became the first tobacco company to have a nicotine product licensed as a medicine, following receipt of the relevant licences from the UK medicines regulator for our innovative nicotine inhaler, Voke. We plan to launch Voke in the UK later in 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (24/8/16)

Every one is missing the one advantage. It is the Ultimate stealth vape


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

For me, the ultimate stealth vape is to not vape at all.  I became so used to not smoking in public places that I now don't need to vape in public either. You will recognise me instantly at VapeCon. I'll be the only person there without a vape device in my hand. Whether I'll have vape devices in my rucksack and the delivery truck parked outside is, of course, another matter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (24/8/16)

This is k@k

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (30/8/16)

This is not an e cigarette at all. Might as well just have been a nicotine laced inhaler. Would have been cheaper in every respect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

